# harvest of Horrors



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

The harvest of horrors had what I think was one of their scariest years, but due to the crappy weather, they weren't very succesfull. I feel bad for them, putting all that work in and having rainy weekend after rainy weekend, and then... SNOW! I worked last night when it was snowing and it was absolutely freezing. Did anyone go this year?


----------

